# 3 month old trim



## parkingjoe (May 3, 2006)

just havnt got around to doing anything with it yet though full of crystals.

ive no use for it personally  i give the thc stuff once sieved thru micro gauze to a friend who has serious medical condition to ease pain.......

pkj


----------

